# 96 xe KA2E Eating timing chains!



## BooBird (Aug 12, 2009)

This is ridiculous! When I got this truck it needed a new chain, Had it done, a month later it needed a new one, first time around I had a retired mechanic do it. Apparently he was retired for a reason, cuz he did a horrible job, silicon in the oil ports anti freeze everywhere, bolts missing etc etc. So this time I had it professionally done, brand new factory parts, chain, guides, th whole works. Runs great and sounds great for about 3 weeks. Been sitting (I drive my Subaru to work) for around 2 weeks, go out and fire it up this morning and the chain rattles away during high idle then quits and never came back after about a 70 mile journey. So I'm guessing this is the beginning of the end of yet another chain. Anyone know why this is happening or had any experience like this before? I'm about ready to flip.


----------



## BooBird (Aug 12, 2009)

The only good thing this truck has done for me, is tought me to never buy another Nissan pickup. Not even a POS for parts, cuz this thing isn't worth my time or labor anymore.


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

I've seen a LOT of stories on people replacing the chains, and the new ones making the noise. It's part of the design, and there's really not much you can do. I wouldn't go swearing off the HB as a piece of junk.

Toyota 22REs do the same thing, and are they junk?


----------



## BooBird (Aug 12, 2009)

No, actually I wish I would have bought a Toyata. Oh well, guess I'll just live with it then and drive it until it won't drive anymore:lame:


----------



## BooBird (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I called the mechanic who did this recent one. He said it shouldn't do that. Common sense tells me it shouldn't. Why would Nissan produce a manufactured flaw? He thinks it's because it was cold...woopdy woo, winter's coming so what's gonna happen when it's really cold lol. This guy used to work for a Nissan dealer which leads me to believe he must know a little bit. My thought was oil pump, but there is no ticking and the oil pressure light goes out right away, like normal. So back to square one I guess. :wtf:


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

what kind of oil filter are you using?? The chain tensioner is controlled by oil pressure and using low quality / non OEM oil filters allow the oil to drain back. When you restart it the tensioner is not pushing on the guide for a few seconds until oil pressure is restored, causing the rattle...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Not only what oil filter are you using, but where did you get your parts? I had really good service from my 86.5 HB it's got 333,000 miles and was rebuilt @ 272,000 miles by me, myself and I...due to a spun # 2 rod bearing, due to old ass stretch style rod bolts! I wouldn't say mine is a POS...I'm on my 2nd transmission, 3rd clutch (#2 wasn't worn just wanted to start fresh with the new transmisson), 4th starter, 3rd Altenator, 3rd water pump, and I believe my 4th set of front pads, been paid off since 1990 and has taken my a$$ to work almost every freakin day....So I'd have to disagree with you...I believe it's the parts and the installer that's at fault. It's possilby the brand of parts you bought. I would highly recommend going to the Nissan dealership for that award winning timing chain(the aftermarket brands can't come close to the Actually Nissan OEM chains) Chains and gears most be changed as a set and maybe you need to look into your oiling system that lubes the chain, tensioner, maybe the chain is running dry or inadequately lubed!....Move over or move on... I think you need a OHV domestic vehicle....These Nissan are just POS vehicles......Positively Outstanding Service Vehicles.....Good Luck Homie!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

estetic said:


> what kind of oil filter are you using?? The chain tensioner is controlled by oil pressure and using low quality / *non OEM oil filters allow the oil to drain back*. When you restart it the tensioner is not pushing on the guide for a few seconds until oil pressure is restored, causing the rattle...


*Not true* ...and not the problem! The oil pump itself allows some drain back, and static tension on the timing chain pushes the tensioner plunger back in regardless.

-R


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try the anti flo back oil filter but a lot of mechanics do not pry the guides to there furthest point ..causing the chain to rattle and work it's way loose..


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

TheRepairMan said:


> *Not true* ...and not the problem! The oil pump itself allows some drain back, and static tension on the timing chain pushes the tensioner plunger back in regardless.
> 
> -R


Correct. I've tried damn near every well-known oil filter under the sun, and they all yield the same results. Even the OE filters straight from the dealer didn't make a difference.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yontrop said:


> Correct. I've tried damn near every well-known oil filter under the sun, and they all yield the same results. Even the OE filters straight from the dealer didn't make a difference.


Yeah, and lots of people think the anti-drain back valve in an oil filter is some special magic illusive feature that can only be found at car dealerships. 

This is for everybody who's not in the know! The next time you pick up an oil filter ...any oil filter ...turn it so you can look at all the little holes around the one large threaded one in its mounting plate. If you look carefully, or even take a small pointed object and gently poke at it, you will notice a rubber, silicon or nitrile flap, usually either black or in some higher priced oil filters red, covering all those small holes from inside. *That's the anti-drain back valve! *...end of story. Wow! That was so hard.

Now, granted there may be some out there that work better than others, and there have been lots of independent tests done to show some filters do a better job of filtering, or hold up internally better than others, but I don't "know" of even a single car filter manufacturer out there that puts together filters without that valve in it where a specific OE car manufacturer requires that spec built into their own filters.

In other words, if Toyota or Nissan require it made into their OE filters, then Baldwin, Champion, Wix, Purolator, Fram, etc., are all going to build their filters to meet those specific construction requirements for those vehicles. No filter company really wants to be facing hordes of engine failure law suits left and right, but with that said, there are some on my short list (cough-Fram) that I would NOT put on anything I own, nor will I install them on a customers vehicle, unless they personally bought the filter and request I do so with their approval. Fram filters are very poorly made ...period!

BTW, I personally use only Mobil-1 filters, and Mobil-1 oil ...but that's a whole 'nother topic of discussion. My D21 2.4 only has 94K miles on it so who knows how long she'll go before I have to do the chain, tensioner, and guides ...IDK??? 

The brand of oil and filter actually will probably make very little difference, IMO, as long as you keep them changed every 3,000 miles.

Any questions?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh yeah btw that Mobil 1 oil filter is really a Wix!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> Oh yeah btw that Mobil 1 oil filter is really a Wix!


Nope, it's made by Champion Laboratories, Inc. to meet Exxon/Mobil filter manufacturing specifications. They also make filters for Purolator, AC Delco, Bosch, STP, Walmart SuperTech and others.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the filter is not causing the chain to go bad..

try to find out if they used all new parts on the t-cahin job..

some guys do not pry the guides and some guys do not use all new parts. ie.., the sprockets might not have been put on new and are now wearing the chain down.


----------



## BooBird (Aug 12, 2009)

They were parts from a Nissan dealer and it was the whole kit. And this guy is a former Nissan dealership mechanic. Anyways it hasn't done it again. I dunno, I'll just have to keep an ear out I guess.


----------



## BooBird (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh and HI, TheRepairMan, it's the CaraudionewB...small world eh?!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

BooBird said:


> Oh and HI, TheRepairMan, it's the CaraudionewB...small world eh?!


Wow! It is a small world, for sure, thanks to the net. Well, I wish him, or you good luck getting this problem straightened out.

BTW, I'm just about to rock some tunes finally, so maybe I'll never hear the timing chain rattle on mine. LOL


----------



## vonkysmeed (Sep 27, 2009)

I had this problem with the rattle back in 98 when my truck was 2years old. My roommate at the time was a Nissan tech and looked into it for me. He found out that I had the updated guides so that was not the problem. Turned out that when I increased my oil pump spring to a higher psi (Nismo part) the problem went away. In the last few months after a few 100k miles and 11 years, the rattle is back. I figure that if it goes now, it needs to be replaced anyway.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if it is eating the chain in such a small amount of time ..imo they did not change out the bottom or crank cog..


----------

